# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Đại lý đặt vé máy bay đi Hà Nội giá rẻ Airvina.vn

## thutrang

*Thông tin sân bay, hãng hàng không, bảng giá vé máy bay đi Hà Nội*


*Hà Nội có sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài* nằm phương pháp trung tình thật phố 30 km về phía Tây Bắc. Hiện có 3 hãng hàng ko nội địa (*Vietnam Airlines, VietJet Air, Jetstar Pacific*) và 22 hãng hàng ko quốc tế đang có tuyến đường bay tới sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài.


*Để di chuyển trong khoảng phi trường quốc tế Nội Bài* đến trọng tâm Hà Nội hoặc ngược lại, bạn có thể đi taxi với giá bán ngả nghiêng từ 250,000đ tới 300,000đ. không những thế, nếu bạn sử dụng nhà cung cấp bay của 2 hãng hàng ko nội địa là Jetstar và VietJet Air thì với thể chuyển động bằng ô tô buýt của hãng sở hữu giá vé 40,000đ/chiều.


*Các chặng bay nội địa phổ thông tới Hà Nội* gồm sở hữu: TP HCM - Hà Nội mang giá vé khoảng 1.129.000đ; Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội giá 769.000đ, Hà Nội - Vinh mang chuyến lúc 8h20p và 17h30p của Vietnam Airlines giá 1.459.000đ.



*Bảng giá vé máy bay đi Hà Nội tháng 3/2018*

*Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh - Hà Nội*
Giá vé: 390,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Jetstar Pacific Airlines
Giá vé: 399,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Vietjet Air
Giá vé: 800,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Vietnam Airlines


*Vé máy bay Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội*

Giá vé: 280,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Jetstar Pacific AirlinesGiá vé: 199,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Vietjet AirGiá vé: 499,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Vietnam Airlines


*Vé máy bay Nha Trang - Hà Nội*

Giá vé: 380,00 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Jetstar Pacific AirlinesGiá vé: 199,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Vietjet AirGiá vé: 799,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Vietnam Airlines


*Vé máy bay Đà Lạt - Hà Nội*



Giá vé: 439,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay JetstarGiá vé: 499,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Vietjet AirGiá vé: 799,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Vietnam Airlines


*Vé máy bay Cần Thơ - Hà Nội*

Giá vé: 399,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Vietjet AirGiá vé: 800,000 vnđ  -  Hãng máy bay Vietnam Airlines



*Lưu ý*: _Đây là giá vé máy bay 1 chiều, tính ở thời điểm hiện tại. Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế phí._


Hiện với 22 hãng hàng ko quốc tế đang với các con phố bay đến trường bay quốc tế Nội Bài như: *Aeroflot, AirAsia, Asiana Airlines, Cebu Pacific,China Airlines, China Southern Airlines, Dragonair, EVA Air, Hong Kong Airlines, Japan Airlines, Tokyo-Narita, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Korean Air, Lao Airlines, LOT Polish Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Qatar Airways, Sichuan Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Thai AirAsia, Thai Airways International, Tiger Airways, Uni Air, Vladivostok Air...*các chặng bay quốc tế rộng rãi đến Hà Nội gồm những chuyến bay khởi hành từ: Mỹ, Thái Lan, Singapore, Trung Quốc. Giá vé phi cơ trung bình giữa Hà Nội - Singapore động dao trong khoảng 72usd tới 100usd, giữa Hà Nội - Quảng Châu từ 110usd tới 173usd.



*Điểm du lịch hấp dẫn tại Hà Nội*
Hà Nội không chỉ là trung tâm kinh tế - văn hóa – chính trị mà còn là thành phố mang hơi đa dạng điểm du hý hấp dẫn. trước nhất, bạn không thể bỏ qua khu phường cổ lúc đến thăm Hà Nội. Đây là nơi tụ hội 36 con phố với những ngôi nhà còn giữ gần như nguyên lành dáng vẻ từ thế kỷ 19. Để thưởng thức phong cảnh phố cổ, rộng rãi người chọn cách thức đi bộ để với thể thong thả chụp ảnh, quay phim nhưng cũng sở hữu phổ biến du khách tuyển lựa đi tàu điện hoặc xích lô theo tuyến thị trấn cổ - bờ hồ Hoàn Kiếm.


Từ khu thị trấn cổ, bạn có thể chuyển di tiện dụng tới hồ Hoàn Kiếm ngắm tháp Rùa, thăm đền Ngọc Sơn, tháp Bút, cầu Thê Húc hay Thư viện quốc gia. khi dạo chơi ở đây, hãy đừng quên tự thưởng cho mình 1 que kem Tràng Tiền nổi tiếng và lượn lờ loanh quanh phường sách Đinh Lễ. Sách ở đây vô cộng phổ biến và giá cả lại rất hợp lý.


Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng có thể đến thăm trường đại học trước nhất của Việt Nam đó là Văn Miếu – Quốc Tử Giám. Đây là nơi đặt bia tấn sĩ và là nơi thờ Chu Văn An, Khổng Tử. Hàng năm khi kỳ thi đại học tới sắp, đa số cử tử đến đây để “cầu may” cho bản thân với thể đỗ đạt thành tài.từ Văn Miếu – Quốc Tử Giám, hãy đi lại theo hướng về phía Hồ Tây, để vào viếng lăng chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh và tham quan nhà sàn, ao cá của bác. Trong khu này còn có chùa một Cột được xếp hạng Công trình kiến trúc độc đáo nhất Châu Á và bảo tồn Hồ Chí Minh sở hữu các tư liệu lưu trữ quý giá về chưng. Đã đến thăm lăng bác bỏ thì ko mang lý do gì bạn lại không chạy xe qua các con phố thanh niên tuyệt đẹp để tới phủ Tây Hồ thưởng ngoạn cảnh sắc, nếm thử món đặc sản bánh tôm ở đây và dành thời gian vui chơi thú vị tại công viên nước Hồ Tây.


Đi xa trung tâm hơn một tí, hãy đừng quên đến làng gốm Bát Tràng, làng cổ tuyến phố Lâm, chùa Hương, làng lụa Vạn Phúc, thiên đàng Bảo Sơn. 1 số điểm du hý ở Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo thêm: công viên Thủ Lệ, bảo tồn dân tộc học, bảo tàng lịch sử Việt Nam, hí viện lớn Hà Nội, khu vui chơi tiên tiến sở hữu công viên nước trong nhà và sân trượt băng duy nhất ở Việt Nam tại Vincom MegaMall – Royal City…



*Ẩm thực, mua sắn tại Hà Nội*


Ẩm thực Hà Nội sở hữu 1 nét rất riêng và đặc biệt ko giống bất kỳ nơi đâu. tới Hà Nội, bạn hãy dành thời kì để thưởng thức phở gà Lý Quốc Sư, bún ốc Hòe Nhai, bánh tôm Hồ Tây, phở cuốn Ngũ thị trấn, chả cá Lã vẳng, bánh cuốn Thanh Trì, cốm làng Vòng…Về đồ uống, bạn sở hữu thể tham khảo một số liên hệ cà phê ngon ở Hà Nội như: cà phê Đinh, cà phê Lâm, cà phê Giảng…


Buổi tối trong khoảng thứ 6 đến chủ nhật hàng tuần tại khu xã cổ mang chợ đêm sở hữu hầu hết các mặt hàng phong phú và đa dạng từ áo quần, giầy dép, trang sức, đồ lưu niệm,…Chợ đêm phố cổ từ lâu đã trở nên một nét văn hóa khá độc đáo của Hà Nội. Tại đây, bạn có thể thỏa sức lựa chọn các mặt hàng vô cộng phong phú và phong cách mang giá tốt bất thần. chẳng những vậy, vừa tậu mua, bạn với thể tranh thủ thưởng thức các món quà vặt bên tuyến đường như: xoài, mận dầm; bánh thái lan, tào phở, chả xiên nướng, bánh bác rán, mực nướng…Bạn cũng có thể tranh thủ đi bộ quá lên thị trấn Tô Tịch, đây là con phường bán hoa quả dầm hơi ngon và nức tiếng ở Hà Nội.


Chợ vải Ninh Hiệp cách thức trọng điểm Hà Nội khoảng 20km, đây là nơi kinh doanh số đông dòng vải phong phú. nếu như với thời gian bạn hãy lép qua đây, cứng cáp sẽ lựa được cho mình phần lớn vải đẹp và phải chăng. tuy nhiên, bạn có thể thuận tiện chọn tậu cho mình một bộ ấm chén, bát đĩa, hay cốc, lọ hoa, đồ trang trí bằng gốm mang phổ thông kiểu dáng tại làng gốm Bát Tràng, nằm cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 10 km.


Mua sắm tại các khu chợ ở Hà Nội, bạn nên trả giá, nếu biết bí quyết trả giá bạn sẽ rất dễ tìm được một món đồ mang giá hợp lý. Nhưng hãy nhớ rằng bạn ko nên thiên lí vào buổi sáng sớm hoặc đầu giờ chiều, bởi ví như bạn không mua món đồ lúc không trả giá được thì sẽ rất dễ nhận lại được sự khó chịu trong khoảng người bán hàng.


*Đặt vé  giá rẻ đi  Hà Nội tại Việt Today*
Chúng tôi đại lý cấp 1 đặt vé máy bay giá rẻ hãng *vietnam airlines, vietjet air, jetstar pacific* airlines, gọi ngay cho chúng tôi 0932259915 Công Ty TNHH Du Lịch Việt Today


*VIỆT TODAY CAM KẾT ĐẶT VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI HÀ NỘI GIÁ RẺ UY TÍN*

Nguồn: *http://www.airvina.vn/ve-may-bay-di-ha-noi.html/*

----------

